# benfield



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

paul d. said:


> just wondering; is jack benfield still alive??? cant find anything by google.


I don't know, but I doubt it.

http://www.benfielddirect.com/aboutjackbenfield.html

Considering he was trying to sell EMT in the 30's, he would be around 100 years old now.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Sorry*

No way in h*ll Jack is still alive. I just searched with Google as well, no luck. I wasn't looking for a living person. He was in his seventies in the instructional video I saw, and that was years ago.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

76nemo said:


> No way in h*ll Jack is still alive. I just searched with Google as well, no luck. I wasn't looking for a living person. He was in his seventies in the instructional video I saw, and that was years ago.


I have that video, I think.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

"Snug as a bug in a rug",....do you remember that John?


----------



## dezwitinc (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.benfielddirect.com/aboutjackbenfield.html

Check this site.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

As far as I know he is still alive. Marc is probally having Thanksgiving dinner with him..


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I kinda doubt it but could be. Say he was 20 in 1929 when he started pushing EMT he would be 100 next year. I actually have a personally autographed copy of his bending manual. He is the brother of the owner of my local supply house, Benfield Electric. Haven't seen him around either but I know his son which I guess would be Jack's grand nephew. I know Jack lived in Florida.

-Hal


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

hbiss said:


> I kinda doubt it but could be. Say he was 20 in 1929 when he started pushing EMT he would be 100 next year. I actually have a personally autographed copy of his bending manual. He is the brother of the owner of my local supply house, Benfield Electric. Haven't seen him around either but I know his son which I guess would be Jack's grand nephew. I know Jack lived in Florida.
> 
> -Hal


Keep your lips seal you know nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Charlie K said:


> As far as I know he is still alive. Marc is probally having Thanksgiving dinner with him..


No, don't know the fella, but I have a DVD someplace that was made from very grainy copies of old movies he made. I'd guess they are from the 1970's from the clothing style in the video.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*Jack Benfield*

Well same page nothing else sorry , HTTP://WWW.benfielddirect.com/aboutjackbenfield.html, theres is another web site i found may years ago when i was doing some looking into old time conduit benders like who was the first to invent the conduit bender and it was not jack or greenlee bros. but that was before emt they only had rigid then ,i read once that conduit was used do to old buildings had the old gas pipes so they used them for the new dc current of old Thomas Edison days of electric , it was a way to run wires inside to install the old dc lamps . take care best to ya


----------

